# Career decision...best way to go?



## markfla3 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been a CPC for about 3 years.  I have had a remote review consultant coding position for 2 years and an at home diagnosis coder position for 1.
Feeling stagnant in my at home position, I started a new job search and interviewed with 2 companies that have offered me a position as a medical coder.

 One is with a Very large (national) HMO/Medicare advantage payer

The other is with a locally physician owned medical association of 12 Docs(about150-200 employees) that has 6 office branches currently with another branch in the works to be opened. 

I am torn as to which way to go …the big coperation or the comparatively smaller private Dr's association.  Any thoughts or pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## medcoder9 (Jan 26, 2011)

I would ask for their benefits. Whoever has a better one and of course who pays higher, that's what I will choose. Though Im leaning on the HMO employer. They say physician setting pays low.

You really want what you don't have. Do you know how many people would be so happy having your current job at home?! including me.


----------



## markfla3 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for the input medcoder9.

 I did actually decide on the Dr's offices. I was persuaded by the positive reputation and bright business outlook that I encountered during my research of this particular group. With the current and projected growth of the Practice I've chosen, I feel there will be many opportunities to get much hands on experience from the bottom on up. Maybe even shoot for a couple promotions right away.  From what I hear, moving up is not as fast paced in a big company setting. I can always apply to the big ones after I get a couple promotions under my belt down the road right? And after all isn't that what the big companies want, experienced coders? 

As far as coding from home, I was doing field reviews for a year before I transferred to the remote reviews at home. The company had no benefits and the only coding I was exposed to at that time was icd 9 cm diagnosis coding and   Medicare risk adjustment HCC coding.  Great experience (it got me my next job) but there is a lot more to cover in our field. So here I go. I am actually excited and ready for the challenges facing our field of work.


----------



## kevbshields (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations!  I'm very pleased to hear about success on this forum.  While the job market continues to be a challenge for many, it's very nice know that opportunities are out there that allow growth.

I'm also glad to hear that you've shared your experiences on remote coding.  Although it's a career destination for some, sending coders home tends to reduce their visibility and create for some the feelings of stagnation.  Our coders have such valuable skills and knowledge that it is a shame we displace them out of their work areas.  This prohibits work on interdisciplinary committees and projects and stifles professional growth.

Truthfully, after working at home for greater than a year, I was thrilled to get up in the morning and commute to my work place.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jan 31, 2011)

I too would like to add my congratulations to Kevins!  I think you made the right decision based on your comments and research.  Money and benefits are not always the first choice answer.  Best of luck to you, I am sure you will grow into positions with more responsiblities as time goes on.


----------



## ValVitCPC (Feb 4, 2011)

I am really happy for you all!
I wish you please send the leads to work from home, if it worked for you for about a year or more, I am sure it can work for any other coder, like me!   Where were you guys working, who with? Please share,
VV


----------



## CatLaw (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree that the HMO probably pays well, but I do have to say physician's practices also pay very well...and they actually do more for their employees than the bigger guys.  As an example, my sister and I work for two separate physician offices doing coding and the Christmas bonuses have been outstanding!!  I have a couple friends that work for those "bigger guys" and they get nothing!!!  That's just my opinion.


----------



## winterhawks (Feb 4, 2011)

*my two cents worth*

Just wanted to say best of luck with the new job.  Having worked for two of the bigger insurance companies around where I live, as a claims anaylst, I would say that you made the right call. But, that is my opinion.  The stress level at both places was amazingly high.  Side note, my thanks as well to these forums, they have been giving me many a job lead to go after. 

winterhawks


----------



## bstephen (Feb 4, 2011)

*career*

Hi
I guess I can say that what I learned managing and working in physician's offices has been invaluable.  In my opinion, the large practice, gives more variety & opportunity to learn & grow.  The key is the physicians & how they view your work & effort.  On the flip side, I have spent so many years in offices, so now I LOVE working from home!  Send any opportunity my way!!


----------

